# Best headers for my 06



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

So i have a 2006. And im looking into headers and i see that most everything is around $1000+. I saw pacesetters performance longtube (ceramic coated) for $456. Just wondering the quality and if there worth it, or should i just wait and spend the money and get brand name. Even though pacestter has been around forever just wondering the quality. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd go with Kooks or American Racing over Rustsetters.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Pacesetters are made from mild steel while most others are stainless.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Kooks if you want them to look pritty and have an extra $500 to gain a few extra HP.

Pacesetter if your on a budget and its OK to not have a few HP and save alot of money.

Maryland Speed has some good deals going on right now. Either route, you will want a to get tuned as well.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The price is pretty much based on what they are made out of. T304 stainless is best. That is what Kooks is made out of and I also believe Dynatech and American Racing are made out of that as well. SLP is stainless but of not quite as good of a grade, can't remember what the lettering is off the top of my head. If you want wow factor, go with Kooks. I've got Kooks SS headers and believe it or not, it's one of the first things people notice and compliment when I pop the hood at cruise-ins (that and the FAST LSXR 102mm LS3 intake manifold, kind of hard to miss that). 

I saw that Borla makes headers for the new Camaro now, not sure if they have them for our application, but they use T304 as well and are TOP notch in everything they put their hands on.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> The price is pretty much based on what they are made out of. T304 stainless is best. That is what Kooks is made out of and I also believe Dynatech and American Racing are made out of that as well. SLP is stainless but of not quite as good of a grade, can't remember what the lettering is off the top of my head. If you want wow factor, go with Kooks. I've got Kooks SS headers and believe it or not, it's one of the first things people notice and compliment when I pop the hood at cruise-ins (that and the FAST LSXR 102mm LS3 intake manifold, kind of hard to miss that).
> 
> I saw that Borla makes headers for the new Camaro now, not sure if they have them for our application, but they use T304 as well and are TOP notch in everything they put their hands on.


Altho SS is a little harder to work with and it does cost a little more I doubt that they have $500-$800 more in steel costs in the better ones. It's just like everything else. To get a little better you have to pay a lot more. That said I'd get the one with the best deal you can find in a stainless set. At the time I got mine SLP had a killer deal. I paid $900 for the LTs and midpipes. They've held up well over the last 4 years and on my car at least you have to look down to even see them very well. The power difference in the best, Kooks Signature, isn't that significant


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I have PaceSetters and think they are great. They fit great on my car and no rust yet, but my car is also a garage queen. It has been caught in the rain twice since the install though... Definitely get the coated ones since they are mild steel. If your car is a daily driver you may want to spend the extra for stainless, ARH and Kooks are the best.


----------

